# NGD Mayones Duvell Elite 7 +DI + Video



## Moo (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey guys 

I recently bought a Mayones Duvell Elite 7 in Trans Graphite with a beautiful eye poplar top  and since I don't have a good camera I decided to film a quick video



I also uploaded the DI-Tracks to those riffs and put them in the video description if anyone's wants to reamp to see what that beauty sounds like with your setup 

I'm totally in love with this guitar  waay better than I expected ...

I'm not entirely sure about the Nazgul though... might be a little to evil for my taste, I might exchange the nazgul with the BKP Nailbomb I have in my Loomis or I'll buy a Pegasus or a Black Winter


----------



## weirdoku (Oct 26, 2014)

HNG. Jealous to the max.


----------



## Benjyy (Oct 26, 2014)

Such a nice guitar! Congrats man


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 26, 2014)

Killer guitar! Love that top!


----------



## Moo (Oct 26, 2014)

funnily my greatest fear was that I wouldn't like the top


----------



## metallic1 (Oct 26, 2014)

sweet guitar, and tasty playing too, congrats!
i also like the way you did the vid, some interesting
view angles there, it shows some of the finger positions
really well!


----------



## mysterior (Oct 26, 2014)

Happy New Guitar Day! The new shape is sooooo nice! And the top is just fantastic!
Congrats! )


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 26, 2014)

Oooo sexy. I dig it.


----------



## Guitarrags (Oct 26, 2014)

HNGD!!!! Very Saxey!!!


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Oct 26, 2014)

Dude, is this the first one from Musicstore in Köln ? That would explain why it's sold already. Did you ordered it from Mayones with the Store ?


----------



## andyjanson (Oct 26, 2014)

Congrats chap, fine looking fiddle you've got there. Got one of these coming in myself early next year, but fairly different specs - even more stoked now! Enjoy it my friend.


----------



## ihunda (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice axe and nice playing, congrats!
Share a Duvel my friend!


----------



## Taylord (Oct 26, 2014)

Amazing man!


----------



## blckrnblckt (Oct 26, 2014)

That's beautiful


----------



## Moo (Oct 26, 2014)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Dude, is this the first one from Musicstore in Köln ? That would explain why it's sold already. Did you ordered it from Mayones with the Store ?



Yes indeed.

I spent a day at that store trying out regiussessss and a couple weeks later I was like "whatever, I'll preorder a duvell instead" 

So I basically preordered a Duvell they preordered at Mayones 5-6 months ago 


Haha and @ihunda: I actually have a couple of duvels in my fridge ... I guess I have to take a picture of both soon  Duvellception!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 26, 2014)

That top is gorgeous!
Really liking your tone too!


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 26, 2014)

Really cool. This model looks a lot like the Ran crusher model.


----------



## tylerisdumb (Oct 26, 2014)

Moo said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> I spent a day at that store trying out regiussessss and a couple weeks later I was like "whatever, I'll preorder a duvell instead"
> 
> ...



Wise decision. I really like the shape of the Duvell. And that top is yummy!


----------



## Possessed (Oct 26, 2014)

Great looking guitar, Congrats! So regius vs duvell, duvell wins?


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Oct 26, 2014)

Dat top, HNGD!


----------



## Moo (Oct 26, 2014)

Possessed said:


> Great looking guitar, Congrats! So regius vs duvell, duvell wins?



Hm hard to tell ... That one regius I played (Some Mastterbuild 5000 Regius 7) at the store was a tiny bit better than the duvell in playability or lets say more-my-taste .... I guess thats just a matter of taste 

I guess I'm happier with the Duvell though - the only downside of that guitar is the location of the strap-pin


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 26, 2014)

These are my favorite guitars at the moment, if i had the $$ id buy one exactly like john browne of monuments in trans black poplar and without the inlay obviously. man the gas is so real and strong right now......


----------



## Shawn (Oct 26, 2014)

Beautiful guitar.  Congrats!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 26, 2014)

killer axe man...hngd!

i see your from texas...here ya go ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/244769-texas-sso-members-check.html


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Oct 26, 2014)

That is hella nice looking dude!


----------



## Moo (Oct 27, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> killer axe man...hngd!
> 
> i see your from texas...here ya go ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/244769-texas-sso-members-check.html



thanks 

the thing is: I'm acutally from Germany but my band happens to have this absurd bandname "Texas Local News" which doesn't even make much sense


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 27, 2014)

that looks so tasty. plus great playing man. mad jelly!


----------



## rahahoo (Oct 27, 2014)

HNGD!
This new Mayo body shape is really eye-catching


----------



## Daeniel (Oct 27, 2014)

Viel Spaß  and happy NGD!

By the way, how is the neck? I'd really like to get a Duvell 6 stringer (plus some Duvell beer of course), do they have some in Koln?


----------



## Humbuck (Oct 27, 2014)

Love that guitar.


----------



## Moo (Oct 27, 2014)

Daeniel said:


> Viel Spaß  and happy NGD!
> 
> By the way, how is the neck? I'd really like to get a Duvell 6 stringer (plus some Duvell beer of course), do they have some in Koln?



They don't have any in Köln right now because I bought the first one they received... I guess the next one they'll get will be there in Feburary

The Neck is nice... a bit thinner than the Regius 7 Neck if I remember correctly... but still not as thin as an ibanez neck


----------



## lewstherin006 (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats bro!! Nice axe and great video!


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Oct 27, 2014)

It looks a lot lighter of a shade than they advertise. NONE THE LESS, a great looking and sounding guitar.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 27, 2014)

Aw man that's a gorgeous guitar! It sounds awesome as well. HNGD!

The Black Winter is equally evil sounding to the Nazgul, so if you are looking to change from that particular voicing, I'd go C-Bomb or Rebel Yell, especially in that body. A Pegasus might sound good, but it is a bit dark like the Holy Diver, so keep that in mind. Regardless, you've got sweet ass tone as far as I am concerned already!


----------



## Moo (Oct 28, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Aw man that's a gorgeous guitar! It sounds awesome as well. HNGD!
> 
> The Black Winter is equally evil sounding to the Nazgul, so if you are looking to change from that particular voicing, I'd go C-Bomb or Rebel Yell, especially in that body. A Pegasus might sound good, but it is a bit dark like the Holy Diver, so keep that in mind. Regardless, you've got sweet ass tone as far as I am concerned already!



Thank you for your advice  aaand also for your feedback


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Oct 28, 2014)

HNGD! Beautiful guitar and great playing!!!


----------



## superash (Nov 1, 2014)

That top is really great.
So jel.


----------



## Simic (Nov 1, 2014)

HNGD! Love the shape and the top


----------



## Dominion (Nov 2, 2014)

Is it rosewood fingerboard?


----------



## pettymusic (Nov 2, 2014)

Dang, bro! Happy NGD!


----------



## Moo (Nov 5, 2014)

Dominion said:


> Is it rosewood fingerboard?



No, it's Ebony

Mahagony Body 
Eye Poplar-Top
bolt-on, 5-piece Wenge/Bubinga-neck 
and the Ebony fretboard 

I played that beauty live on the weekend and it was amazing, because everything feels so much easier now


----------



## shost (Nov 5, 2014)

Mayones guys takes rly awesome pieces of wood... 
This one seems a bit like Browne's one.


----------



## Moo (Nov 5, 2014)

shost said:


> Mayones guys takes rly awesome pieces of wood...
> This one seems a bit like Browne's one.



Yep  My guitar has a trans-graphite Finish and his is in trans black (? I guess), which looks a bit more evil  

+ that Monuments-M-Inlay


----------



## andyjanson (Nov 5, 2014)

Actually I believe John's is finished in a mixture of black and graphite. The dealer I ordered mine from contacted Mayones to check because apparently a few people asked what finish his had.


----------



## Dominion (Nov 5, 2014)

Moo said:


> No, it's Ebony
> 
> Mahagony Body
> Eye Poplar-Top
> ...



Thx for the spec!
I just so confusing that the fingerboard is ebony or not!
Coz the pic on mayones websit is a rosewood.
HNGD!!!


----------



## Moo (Nov 5, 2014)

Dominion said:


> Thx for the spec!
> I just so confusing that the fingerboard is ebony or not!
> Coz the pic on mayones websit is a rosewood.
> HNGD!!!



Well as far as I know the Standard Duvell has rosewood, and the Elite comes with an Ebony fretboard


----------



## Timelesseer (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome guitar man, that top is killer! I have ~5ish months left on the build for mine. Seeing Browne's, Misha's, and now yours is really making me wish I would have ponied up for the Elite.


----------



## Casper777 (Nov 5, 2014)

I really like this new shape... 

However it looks a bit like a RAN crucher flat top.. no?

Sounds nice also


----------



## Moo (Nov 5, 2014)

Casper777 said:


> I really like this new shape...
> 
> However it looks a bit like a RAN crucher flat top.. no?
> 
> Sounds nice also



yeah a little bit but I like the sound and playability of the duvell better  (In comparison to a Ran crusher I played for 10 minutes half a year ago)


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 5, 2014)

sick live pics!


----------



## Ord92 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice axe man! I would give my left nut and my right kidney to own a guitar like that!


----------



## Zsharp (Nov 6, 2014)

I have never played a Mayones guitar before but have seen a lot of them, this one might be my favorite yet though! Nice guitar


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Nov 10, 2014)

One of my favourite tops among all I've ever seen...


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Dec 11, 2014)

Do you have a closeup of the headstock? I'm interested to see if its just painted black, or a maple cap under black paint like the prototypes.


----------



## Moo (Dec 16, 2014)

Artifacts in Motion said:


> Do you have a closeup of the headstock? I'm interested to see if its just painted black, or a maple cap under black paint like the prototypes.








sorry for the quality (cellphone...)


----------



## Moo (Jul 22, 2015)

I just shot a new video with this beauty in case someone's interested:


----------



## Moo (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## azyat (Mar 5, 2016)

Some poplar tops can be an evil nightmare, but this one is truly sweet.


----------



## Moo (Mar 5, 2016)

azyat said:


> Some poplar tops can be an evil nightmare, but this one is truly sweet.



I haven't seen any ugly ones yet and i'm kinda surprised


----------

